# Report: General Motors Scouring the Net to Find Your Complaints and Address Them



## Administrator (Mar 14, 2008)

In an effort to provide better customer support and head off problems before they get out of control, General Motors has created a new "task force" aimed at monitoring social media sites for complaints about GM vehicles and looking to find solutions.

A report in the Detroit Free Press highlights the story of one woman, Melissa Walker, whose complaints about her 2001 Cadillac DeVille on Twitter were picked up by GM's new team of customer service agents. GM wasn't able to solve the problem, but Walker was left with a positive feeling about the experience, and Tweeted to say as much – exactly what GM is looking for.

Last July GM set up a team of 50 customer service agents to chat online with people about sales incentives and vehicle options. In November, five social media agents were added to hunt out complaints online and that team is set to be doubled in April.

Now if GM's task force is doing its job, someone from the team will likely be reading this story. If they are, might be suggest they not only scour Facebook and Twitter, but the comments sections of news blogs, like our own. As an example, see the link below on a story we ran about an investigation into Chevy Cobalt steering issues, which got tremendous response before GM officially announced a recall.

Chevy Cobalt Being Investigated for Faulty Steering, Recall Possible

More: *Report: General Motors Scouring the Net to Find Your Complaints and Address Them* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yea, my `92 GMC truck w/248,000+ miles is rusting out......


----------

